
Microsoft Windows 10 has a keylogger enabled by default - reimertz
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/03/microsoft-windows-10-keylogger-enabled-default-heres-disable/
======
mtgx
Some have said that the headline is "sensationalist" or "misleading" because
it's not a "keylogger" but a feature that _collects all the keys you type_ so
it can "improve your typing experience".

Uh, okay. I would say that's a distinction without a difference, though.
What's important is that it collects keys and it's enabled by default. I don't
really care about the "intention" behind it, because we all know that
intention is not going to be the _absolute only_ use for those collected keys,
when the FBI come knocking with an NSL in hand.

------
JoelTheSuperior
Is this news? I thought it was well established that this was the case long
ago.

